# Hitchin Market, Hertfordshire... Source of some nice beans



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a bit of info for anyone living in the Hitchin (Hertfordshire) area.

A small company called Wakelins Of Hitchin (https://twitter.com/WakelinsCoffee) sell a good selection of fresh beans from their stall every Saturday. The beans are roasted by Pure Roast Coffee, Lisburn Northern Ireland (http://www.pureroastcoffee.co.uk)

I have purchased beans from these guys a number of times over the last year or so and have always been happy with their products&#8230;. No, I have nothing to do with them, no relationship of any kind, just a satisfied customer.

Forgot to mention, very good prices as well.... 250g for around £3.50


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for this. I live 4 miles away from hitchin so I'll be putting this on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Worth popping in to Hermitage Cafe whilst you're there, they serve Hasbean and offer a good range of brewed methods alongside espresso-based drinks.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah I know about the hermitage already but never knew about the beans on the market


----------

